
Xarray – The missing PHP array functions, implemented in extension - pedro93
https://github.com/c9s/xarray
======
pedro93
Fixed memory leaks and it might be the time to release :p

~~~
Udo
I think you should have marked this "Show HN", it might have gotten more
attention.

------
ronmi
Did some benchmarking, xarray has performance boost comparing to pure php
implementation.

The benchmark code is placed at [https://github.com/Ronmi/xarray-
benchmark](https://github.com/Ronmi/xarray-benchmark)

